# super 8



## denada (Mar 23, 2017)

i don't know anything about cinematography beyond watching lots of movies in my late teens and early 20s, but i got a super 8 camera and projector. fun ...






camera is canon 814 auto zoom. film is kodak tri-x reversal. shoutout to cinelab.com for developing and scan.

looking forward to ektachrome.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 23, 2017)

Man, you are a walking, talking, shooting, keyboarding, shooting, anachronism.  

I love it.  What's next, Polaroid ... Daguerreotypes?


----------



## denada (Mar 23, 2017)

^thanks! have a mechanical typewriter on my desk -- not for display. backspace ruins my flow. royal quiet de luxe. polaroid got me into photography; bought a spectra about a year ago. following through on large format is my next project. i just painted and re-sealed the darkroom so i can open film holders again.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 23, 2017)

Very cool! Nice little film you shot!! I have many 8mm/16mm cameras/projectors in my collection (typewriters/VCRs too).


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2017)

I had a Bell & Howell regular-8mm, key-wind camera back in the 1974-75 school year, made a couple of short, 3-minute films with my friend Mike B. Gosh, I really wish I still had those movies!

Now that you have a new Canon G7x-II, are you going to try it with video and a new form of expression?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 23, 2017)

This is my childhood all over again. 

Try practicing your panning to get a better pace and smoother movement. Let the action come to you more than trying to follow it around with the camera.

I love Polaroids. Edwin Land is the man!

I want an old typewriter too.


----------



## denada (Mar 23, 2017)

^appreciate the advice! and i have certainly noticed your love of polaroid. highly recommend a typewriter. it's more than feel; it will impact your writing. 

oh man, i feel for your loss, Derrel. bet you enjoyed them while you did. i will certainly be exploring all features of that g7xii. first day i got my iphone se i spent all day recording dust floating in window light. 

a vhs camcorder is on my list, webestang64. i've seen some really cool stuff from people using them creatively and sharing on youtube.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 23, 2017)

I love it, the mental image of taking pictures of the dust in the sunlight. You've got the photography bug bad!

Should've said antique typewriter not like that portable thing we used to have. One like in old movies from the 40's.


----------



## compur (Mar 23, 2017)

I had a GAF Super 8 camera back in the 1960s (yes, I'm that old). I was living in the San Francisco Bay Area and would take it to Golden Gate Park on Sundays for the free outdoor concerts by Janis Joplin, Jefferson Airplane, the Dead, etc, etc and shoot them with it. Wish I still had _those _movies.


----------

